# Hall Russell (Aberdeen) pre-war trawlers



## robin.stobbs (May 1, 2012)

I am desperately looking for some details information on the steam side trawlers 'Arum', 'Disa' or 'Nerine', sister ships built by Hall Russel and yard numbers 689, 684 and 688 respectively. This is for the construction of a museum model of the 'Nerine' for the coelacanth display at the South African Institute of Aquatic Biology.

I have the lines drawings for 'Arum' and the hull lines drawings for yard numbers 479 to 688 (1910 to 1925), 115ft LBP trawlers. Unfortunately the GA drawings lack a serious amount of detail and the very few photographs of 'Nerine' that I have managed to track down do not show much detail - not the sort of detail required for the construction of a museum quality model.

Right now I desperately need some idea of the size, position and number of freeing ports and the length and position of the bilge keels. Can any member please help with this or does anyone have good quality photographs of the above side trawlers from the Hall Russell yard?

I may again call for help once the hull has been completed and I get onto making and installing above deck details.

Robin

ps. Sadly none of these old steam trawlers survive in South Africa and I have had zero 'joy' from requests sent to Irvin & Johnson.


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

I would guess that you've already tried the Aberdeen maritime museum and their website, Aberdeen Ships?


----------



## robin.stobbs (May 1, 2012)

Indeed I have and the GA and lines drawings I have are from them. I also found an Aberdeen Model Boat club website but fear they are all asleep there!

Regards,
Robin


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Hi Robin, I think you will be very unlikely to get any more photos, Aberdeen is terrible for not recording its heritage. I only had two poor B&W photos when I did my Trawler + the very inaccurate CalderCraft drawing. I had a quick look myself but could not find any new photos/drawings on your three vessels. All I can suggest is that you try to find info on vessels of the same time period and dimensions and use this information, this is what I did plus I had my childhood memories. Good luck Derek


----------



## robin.stobbs (May 1, 2012)

Hi Derek. Thanks for this disappointing news. I shall keep worrying Irvin & Johnson as well as the SA Navy ('Nerine' and her siblings spent the war years as minesweeper trawlers). Somebody must have pics of these vessels. (?) You're lucky to have childhood memories - I know absolutely zilch about trawlers and the only ones I have seen recently in Port Elizabeth or East London are either modern ships or small 'toys'. If the worst comes to the worst I'll extrapolate from what I know of steam tugs of a similar vintage and stir in a good measure of the proverbial thumbsuck! Many thanks again. Robin


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Hi Robin, Have gone through every Vessel Listed in the Aberdeen Built Ships website, and the only two pieces of information that might be of use, but of poor quality are the following.

The link below shows a Trawler of the same period and similar dimensions, and shows that there were three freeing ports per side on the vessel.

http://www.aberdeenships.com/single.asp?offset=2490&index=101433

The link below shows a photo, and the vessel on the right is just showing its bilge keel. From published photos of wrecks, I would estimate the Bilge Keels length to be about 1/3 the LBP of the vessel, and centrally located.

http://www.aberdeenships.com/single.asp?offset=2460&index=101452

Have a look at this website, the photo of the Drifter and Trawlers might provide some useful information.

http://www.mountfleetmodels.co.uk/danny-boy-steam-drifter.html

I am given to understand that Mountfleet Models sell just the fittings only, if the scale matches your plans of course. What scale are you planning? Derek

p.s. have a look through these video clips, to see how hard life was.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/nationonfilm/topics/fishing/background_conditions.shtml


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Hi Robin, Just found this website which shows a model of the Nerine. Derek

http://www.dinofish.com/nerine.html


----------

